# eCatcher v3.0 Talk2M free plus



## Sinix (8 April 2011)

Hallo,

:TOOL:

hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Talk2M free plus bzw. eCatcher v3.0?
Ist evtl. ein Troubleshooting mit eCatcher v2.1 auf dem gleichen Rechner bekannt oder läuft das? Wie handhabt ihr die bestehenden Anlagen im alten Account? Danke vorab für Infos.

MfG MK


----------



## Nordischerjung (20 April 2011)

Oh, hab dein Fred jetzt erst gelesen. Ich habe beides auf Win7 laufen, ohne Probleme.
Die bestehenden lasse ich auf 2.1 weiter laufen, denn abgeschaltet wird es nicht.


----------

